# PLASTIC XPLOSIVE RADIO FLYER



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

PLASTIC XPLOSIVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY CALI


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dam thats tight


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Yo That's Sick Rigth There Homie Nice Work Bro!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

I was doing the same idea too!!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

Cool work, man


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks 4 all the comments . more pix soon doin body work n candy next week SO STAY TUNED


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 5 2011, 01:57 AM~20262564
> *PLASTIC XPLOSIVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY CALI
> 
> 
> ...


oh crap thats just like what i was going to do back in 09. couldent do so though because there aint a store in k-town with plexi glass. looks bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 5 2011, 11:23 AM~20264974
> *thanks 4 all the comments . more pix soon doin body work n candy next week SO STAY TUNED
> *


What size glass you use I'm using 1/4 a long time ago I made forks like that and they cracked on me so this time I just went with a simple design.....


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 5 2011, 01:57 AM~20262564
> *PLASTIC XPLOSIVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY CALI
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick bro :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 5 2011, 02:57 AM~20262564
> *PLASTIC XPLOSIVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY CALI
> 
> 
> ...


are you fu%&n kidding me? that is dope as hell!!!

why didnt you tell me thats what you were doing? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 5 2011, 03:14 PM~20266962
> *are you fu%&n kidding me?  that is dope as hell!!!
> 
> why didnt you tell me thats what you were doing? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS wanted to be super hush hush i wasn't even planning on busting out till the socios show next month :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20267196
> *THANKS wanted to be super hush hush i wasn't even planning on busting out till the socios show next month :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

so youre not gonna tell us what else you got coming for it? :happysad:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 5 2011, 01:57 AM~20262564
> *PLASTIC XPLOSIVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY CALI
> 
> 
> ...


 like this pic looks like the frame just floating in the air


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Noting too wild on the frame but the candy will be off the hook,I promise that


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@Apr 5 2011, 09:20 PM~20270581
> *Noting too wild on the frame but the candy will be off the hook,I promise that
> *


 U TRIPPIN GOING RADICAL ON THE FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

those are some crazy lookin parts...but take it from experience, be very careful on how you handle the bike, cuz them plexi parts break very easily...thats why i scrapped mine...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 6 2011, 12:07 AM~20271595
> *those are some crazy lookin parts...but take it from experience, be very careful on how you handle the bike, cuz them plexi parts break very easily...thats why i scrapped mine...
> *


yea i already broke sum forks i got 2 of evry part so im ready for it


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IF YOU INGRAVED THEM AND ADD SOME LED LIGHTS :0 :0 :0 THAT WOULD BE OFF THE HOOK.JUST MY 2 :biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 7 2011, 11:27 AM~20283434
> *VERY NICE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IF YOU INGRAVED THEM AND ADD SOME LED LIGHTS  :0  :0  :0  THAT WOULD BE OFF THE HOOK.JUST MY 2  :biggrin:
> *


im planning on sumthing like that


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 5 2011, 01:57 AM~20262564
> *PLASTIC XPLOSIVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY CALI
> 
> 
> ...


where did u get the handle bars on the left???


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 7 2011, 12:27 PM~20283434
> *VERY NICE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: IF YOU INGRAVED THEM AND ADD SOME LED LIGHTS  :0  :0  :0  THAT WOULD BE OFF THE HOOK.JUST MY 2  :biggrin:
> *


Auto zone has some of them led lights..I'm mite be getting mine engraved this week...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 01:27 PM~20284221
> *Auto zone has some of them led lights..I'm mite be getting mine engraved this week...
> *


hand or laser engraved


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 7 2011, 02:30 PM~20284249
> *hand or laser engraved
> *


Hand.... I want tp try laser but don't know where to get that done...that would look nice like that... But one thing I mite try doing is after engraving them get some kind of rubbing compound and fill it in....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 7 2011, 11:50 AM~20283582
> *where did u get the handle bars on the left???
> *


not mine but got sum schwinn 1's for sale actually a lil bit smaller then them


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Apr 7 2011, 02:27 PM~20284221
> *Auto zone has some of them led lights..I'm mite be getting mine engraved this week...
> *


 :cheesy: THATS WAS UP.KEEP US UPDATED :h5:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 6 2011, 05:55 PM~20276522
> *yea i already broke sum forks i got 2 of evry part so im ready for it
> *


good thinkin!!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

start of body work gonna finish it up this weekend then candy that bitch up 





















 more mods comming time to break out the air saw


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

THANKX BRO


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 12 2011, 05:02 PM~20539743
> *start of body work gonna finish it up this weekend then candy that bitch up
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good... cant wait to see more of this one as it comes along.. :biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 12 2011, 03:26 PM~20539943
> *lookin good... cant wait to see more of this one as it comes along..  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro gotta step up wit my frame cause that 12" u n ur bro building


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 12 2011, 04:02 PM~20539743
> *start of body work gonna finish it up this weekend then candy that bitch up
> 
> 
> ...


u going to busted it out on the fresno show


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

oct 23 is the only date im planning on going when r sum others


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 14 2011, 12:55 AM~20550167
> *oct 23 is the only date im planning on going when r sum others
> *


there are a few goin on before october, all in july i think. one is going on in downtown sacramento i believe the 22 its all bikes all makes (fixie/cruiser/o.g./wtf's/lowriders/motorised) flyer is posted one of last few pages on the socios page. then i believe there is a street low show followed by a lowrider sanctioned show as well in july held in woodland cali... i think the woodland show is the last lowrider event in cali for the season not 100% though. worth lookin at :biggrin:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

i know bout them shows but is there any more in fresno


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 14 2011, 05:49 PM~20553205
> *i know bout them shows but is there any more in fresno
> *


the only one in fresno that i know is on the 22th


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@May 14 2011, 11:21 PM~20555369
> *the only one in fresno that i know is on the 22th
> *


kool im planning on going


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

new lil project i picked up here in town $20 new paint springers thats it


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hopefully some new tires too


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea muthafucka tires seat n pedals to handle bars all stock off plastic xplosive


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

No whitewall? :barf: :loco:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 18 2011, 09:11 PM~20583160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


went from this to this already. paint pinstripe springers and 3 wheel converter


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 19 2011, 02:59 PM~20587317
> *went from this to this already. paint pinstripe springers and 3 wheel converter
> 
> 
> ...


nice come up  still got that front fender if you need one


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 19 2011, 02:59 PM~20587317
> *went from this to this already. paint pinstripe springers and 3 wheel converter
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WoW :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 19 2011, 02:59 PM~20587317
> *went from this to this already. paint pinstripe springers and 3 wheel converter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

seat i just tucked up


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the bike. Cool flag btw


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

BIKES R LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Cut the frame up today for my air ride pics up later


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Plexiglass plaque also


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

New shit


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is my frfam in progress.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> Here is my frfam in progress.


 Looking good. Homie.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> Here is my frfam in progress.



awwww chit.... looking good homie!!!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Lookin real good, when you lookin to bust it out...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

96tein said:


> Lookin real good, when you lookin to bust it out...


 I was tryin for woodland or vegas but not ready so next season


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> I was tryin for woodland or vegas but not ready so next season


Any updates


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Not yet but soon. Next week will post more pix of new frame work and a few other things


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah man. Where you been?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Been here jus laggin on the bike but be done by next season fo sho


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

where the updates??????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Weres the frame


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

I've decided to do some work on back of frame so in a couple weeks I have updates


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> I've decided to do some work on back of frame so in a couple weeks I have updates


Mmmm hhmmmmm get it done bud. LoL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

kajumbo said:


> I've decided to do some work on back of frame so in a couple weeks I have updates


Can't wait to see it bro.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

it will be done by March . Whole bike . Gotta do some new stuff because all the 12" busting out


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> it will be done by March . Whole bike . Gotta do some new stuff because all the 12" busting out


I feel ya. Thats why HB might get aa makeover


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> I feel ya. Thats why HB might get aa makeover


hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hno:


X2


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> it will be done by March . Whole bike . Gotta do some new stuff because all the 12" busting out


Oh shit


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Update: 
just sent some stuff out for Engraving n chrome ... Ordered some new plastic parts n bout to hit up hotstuff for a seat... Happy new year to me....will post sum picks when everything comes in


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

still needs chrome done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Not top secret now?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

nah said f**k it


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Got a lil something going on there..


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

78mc said:


> Got a lil something going on there..


yea plus got sum new stuff in the works with lilmike and hotstuff


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> yea plus got sum new stuff in the works with lilmike and hotstuff


Can't wait to see...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

u &n me both


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i can tell this frame is going to be bad ass


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

About time CHD


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> i can tell this frame is going to be bad ass


I'm already knowing this bike is bringing heat. Fu k it's already got me beat on engraving alone... keep it going bro bro can't wait to see it done


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

96tein said:


> I'm already knowing this bike is bringing heat. Fu k it's already got me beat on engraving alone... keep it going bro bro can't wait to see it done


Dont be scared


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Bike looks dope homie. Ur plaque can be polished with a torch to give it a clean as shine on the edges dogie. But don't do it to the forks cause it weakens the plexi. My pops owns a plexiglass shop and I would polish the edges with oxygen/ acc. Torch. Keep us posted homie.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

dusty87ls said:


> Bike looks dope homie. Ur plaque can be polished with a torch to give it a clean as shine on the edges dogie. But don't do it to the forks cause it weakens the plexi. My pops owns a plexiglass shop and I would polish the edges with oxygen/ acc. Torch. Keep us posted homie.


I thought bout it but it makes it more visible without


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is this still going to be ready in March?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

not sure but don't think it will be in SALINAS . I will no Bike


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

few lil things to get done but the are in the works already


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Coo


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

it will most likely bust out at socios show


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Better hurry up and get that frame to the painter if you want something sick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

kajumbo said:


> it will most likely bust out at socios show


I can't wait to see it at the show.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

box #1 back from Engraving n chrome .. box #2 already being worked on.. last box off as soon as my new parts get finished.. hopefully next couple weeks...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

UPDATE ....New part.. more things in the works ..


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Engraving before chrome


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

kajumbo said:


> Engraving before chrome



this lil bike is coming out sick!:boink:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks bro.. I really didn't want to post up theses pictures but said F**k it..still got a few parts I'm waiting on then gotta send em out for Engraving n chrome ...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

kajumbo said:


> thanks bro.. I really didn't want to post up theses pictures but said F**k it..still got a few parts I'm waiting on then gotta send em out for Engraving n chrome ...


have you decided on a color yet bro?


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sick Bike bro...can't wait to see it fineshed


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Tin-Tin said:


> have you decided on a color yet bro?


yea gonna be multi color


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

kajumbo said:


> yea gonna be multi color


can't wait to see it done


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good bro whos doing the engraving


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Frank arminta .. Franks custom Engraving


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Look like franks work 909monte88 cool dude

Keepit up looking good


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

lesstime said:


> Look like franks work 909monte88 cool dude
> 
> Keepit up looking good


yep Frank is doin his thing.. 909monte88


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> Frank arminta .. Franks custom Engraving


thats whats looking good bro


----------



## 909monte88 (Jun 25, 2010)

kajumbo said:


> Frank arminta .. Franks custom Engraving


What's up big dog


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

shit bro just showing off ur work...


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

just some sneak peeks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good bro


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks bro taking longer to finish cuz of chrome and Engraving but getting it done b4 August


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sometimes its better to take ur time then to rush an it look like shit


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea I feel ya on that


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good bro (no ****)


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

Coming out sick bro


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> looking good bro (no ****)


I hope its no ****.. lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

kajumbo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

got most of my stuff back from Franks custom Engraving today waiting on a few other things hopefully before Fresno show..


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

just slapped together excuse the finger prints


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good brotha


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

Anymore updates homie?  CHD TTT!!!


----------



## Speedybbh (May 19, 2020)

kajumbo said:


> PLASTIC XPLOSIVE CHILDHOOD DREAMS NORTHBAY CALI


I have some parts that are engraved and dipped in chrome in the rear end says plastic explosives it's a 12 inch bike with a 20-inch Springer front end you know anything about this


----------

